# HobbyTalkin in the HobbyLobby



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,
I picked these up last night. Couldn't pass em up for the price.










The lights work on em. Not sure if they make a noise. Do these work on Tjet track?










Let me get a closer shot in case you missed the price...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey folks,
> I picked these up last night. Couldn't pass em up for the price.


Great price even if the engine has a smal leak, try some Stop Leak...RM


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No they don't make a noise but the lights work.They will not work on t-ket tracl.you need regular center conductor track.Here are some of mine!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

$5.99 is an incredibly low price for those cars. I started buying the Carrera 1/43 because the price was/is even lower than that of an HO car, around $15-$18. That led, of course, to collecting them.

ADDICTION WARNING: If you succumb to the Carrera collecting fever, be aware that at least half the cars are only available in European countries.

These cars will run on 1/43 or 1/32 track, but not on HO track. You can rout a dual use HO and 1/43 track if you use a 1/8" slot. The only problem I have encountered with a 1/8" slot (in very limited testing) is skinny T-Jet tires can fall into a 1/8" slot.

Joe


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw them today. Police were still $9.99 but the fire chief and pickup were on sale. Had to pass, I DON'T need to start collecting something else.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

aurora1 said:


> Saw them today. Police were still $9.99 but the fire chief and pickup were on sale. Had to pass, I DON'T need to start collecting something else.


Same here ! I gotta stay with HO only or I will lose my mind !! Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Carrera PD getting ready to replace the aging CVs with new Chargers maybe . . .


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just made this cap for my Carrera Go! pick-up that I got for 5 bucks at HL!


----------

